# Bread pudding



## debodun (Nov 13, 2016)

I was hunting for a recipe for bread pudding and there are as many as there are recipe sites. It depends on how many eggs, how much milk (or cream), what kind of bread, what spices and sundry ingredients (vanilla, raisins, sultanas, butter, nuts, etc.) and what temperature. Even cooking methods differ - some say to cover the baking dish with foil and place in a pan of water in the over, other say to bake uncovered.

On hand, I have a 9 x 12" glass baking dish, a loaf of challah bread in the freezer, a box if sultanas, 6 eggs, and a stick of butter. I'd probably have to get some dairy if I make it. 

How do you make it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2016)

Keep it simple.

See how much bread you have and then...

For every two cups of stale bread cubes you need one egg, 1/2 cup of milk and a dash of salt.

 For a sweet version add a tablespoon or two of sweetener, a splash of vanilla, and a dash of nutmeg for each batch of the basic custard mix.

For a savory version add some chopped broccoli,onion, garlic, ham, bacon, grated cheese, etc... and a dash of cayenne or black pepper to the basic custard mix.

Bake uncovered at 350 for 35-45 minutes until it is puffed, set and golden brown on top.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi, judging by the size of your dish you are confusing bread pudding with bread and butter pudding.. I make both .

Differences, bread and butter pudding is usually made with slices of bread and butter, and served warm  with custard whereas bread pudding which is made in a loaf pan is much darker in color and is served cold and sliced like most sweet loaves.

I think it is bread and butter pudding you are requesting.

Personally I don't have a written recipe I just wing it but here goes.

Slice your bread not too thick sort of like commercial sliced bread, you can make it  with crust or crustless as you wish, personally I remove them. Your  challah already has some good stuff in it so it will be fine. Butter it both sides, cut your slices into triangles, then place in your dish points up, sprinkle raisins and white sugar  between as you go as many as you like .

In a decent sized jug blend eggs , milk, cream and whatever spices you like . I usually use cinnamon but sometimes  use nutmeg,apple pie mix or English mixed spice but don't overspice it, you want to taste the egg etc.  It is hard to tell you exactly how much  of each wet ingredient I tend to be quite heavy with the  wets  though  and make enough then when added it looks quite soggy.  Make sure you pour slowly so the sticky up points get well moistened. It will be  moist when done. Less eggs and it will be softer, more eggs and it will be more firm, either way is should not be dry

I don't cover because I want the points of my pudding to brown nicely, I cook in a 335ish oven, it is not crucial , when the eggs etc are set and the crust tops are nicely brown it is done. 

If you need a more detailed  recipe let me know and I will make one tomorrow or the next day and write it as I go.

If you want the bread pudding one let me know too, it is quite heavy and traditionally designed to use up all the stale bread.

XX Jeannie


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I always wish my mother taught me how to cook - she was a great one - but she never wanted me in the kitchen "making a mess". Now I have to try and get recipes to recapture the memories of things she made.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

If you are wanting some of the old desserts that Mum may have made I know of  great book, it is English but available on Amazon I expect. It is called The Pudding Club, if you look for it make sure you get the one titles as above as there is another one with Summer recipes in and although good the first one is better.
,
Anyway the book it full of all the old desserts many of which crossed the pond..things like steamed puddings,treacle tart,. various crumbles and some of very old English puddings, the ones that built the Empire they say, great book

Another one I would suggest is Canadian but I am sure available in the Us and that is the Jean Pere series of Companies Coming books, there are many of them, some I wouldn't bother with but eg the desserts, the pies, the squares and the muffin books are all super good. Something the the Best of bridge Books which are also good for new or nervous bakers. I believe you can see all the Best of Bridge recipes online for free now

My mother many years ago and before I was born  was a cook in an English manor and she always taught me , so I grew up eating some pretty elaborate things along with basics. Cooking became an everyday thing and still is. I buy practically  no convenience foods at all and still make my own bread, and  sausages, It just doesn't enter my head to buy anything other than regular ingredients, sometimes I wish it were different but there it is. I should really write down recipes but usually I don,t If I can help you  in any way it would be my pleasure


----------

